# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Windows 10 impossible de trouver le dossier dmarrage

## JACQUES6

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais dmarrer un fichier excel au lancement mais je ne trouve pas le dossier dmarrage. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? Merci d'avance! ::):

----------


## kiki29

Salut, c'est sous W 8.1 / Classic Shell mais cela ne devrait pas changer sous W 10 : _C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup_
ou autrement dit :_ C:\Utilisateurs\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Menu Dmarrer\Programmes\Dmarrage_

----------

